# Corsair RGB LED Lightning Pro Expansion Kit (Adapter)



## DrHDready (15. September 2019)

Ich habe mir die oben genannten Strippen von Corsair geholt und dachte ich kann die einfach am Mainboard auf  jrgb anschliessen aber das geht nicht.
Wie bekomme ich die jetzt am Mainboard angeschlossen das ich sie auch über das Mystic Light steuern kann?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## evilgrin68 (15. September 2019)

Wahrscheinlich gar nicht. Weil Corsair hat iCUE zur Steuerung und dementsprechend auch eine eigene Lösung dafür. Glaube iCUE Commander PRO.


----------



## Ellina (16. September 2019)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gar nicht. Weil Corsair hat iCUE zur Steuerung und dementsprechend auch eine eigene Lösung dafür. Glaube iCUE Commander PRO.



Ja da glaubst du Richtig Nighlight Pro hub verwaltet die RGB-Lüfter und der commander Pro kann streifen und ähnliches steuern.

Und wird über internes usb anschluss ans mainbord geklämt und dann per icue gesteuert.


----------



## DrHDready (16. September 2019)

Ok dann werd ich mir sowas besorgen.Hab ich mal wieder nicht richtig gelesen🤦*♂️

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aldeguerra (16. September 2019)

DrHDready schrieb:


> Ok dann werd ich mir sowas besorgen.Hab ich mal wieder nicht richtig gelesen*♂️
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



*Moment!*

Das Corsair Lighting Node Pro liegt doch mit bei, welches per USB 2.0 ans MB angeschlossen wird und somit das Commander nicht benötigt wird!!

Ich habe 6x Corsair LL RGB Lüfter und 4 Corsair RGB Stripes OHNE dem Commander im Betrieb!



Corsair Lighting Node Pro Set | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## evilgrin68 (16. September 2019)

DrHDready schrieb:


> Ok dann werd ich mir sowas besorgen.Hab ich mal wieder nicht richtig gelesen


Dafür gibts ja diese tollen bunten Logos... So mit iCUE... Mystic Light... ASUS Trallala... ARock Irgendwas... und wie der ganze Schmonsens heisst.

Wenn er das Erweiterungs Kit hat dann liegt da nichts bei.
https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...B-LED-Lighting-PRO-Expansion-Kit/p/CL-8930002


----------



## DrHDready (16. September 2019)

Genau.Ich habe nämlich das erweiterungskit.
Irgendwie bekommt man den Node aber auch nicht einzeln.Der würde natürlich reichen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aldeguerra (17. September 2019)

Hoffentlich kannst du es umtauschen.

Dieses Set:
Corsair Lighting Node Pro Set ab €49,80 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Oder du investierst in dieses Set inkl. RGB Lüfter und Lighting Node Pro:
Corsair LL Series LL120 RGB, 120mm, 3er-Pack ab €84,05 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair LL Series LL140 RGB, 140mm, 2er-Pack ab €72,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------

